# interior lighting



## SpikeSE-R (Oct 2, 2005)

i was thinking about changing the interior lights of my car, ive seen alot of people with these lights and it looks cool, the only problem is that the dash and everything is orange and i dont want to change that so i was thinking of getting orange lights to go with it...it should look pretty cool, but where can i buy orange bulbs for that? if anyone knows a site or something like that please help me out


----------

